# Längere Belichtung EOS 450D



## perle93 (5. April 2010)

Hallo, ich habe mich nun verzweifelt daran versucht eine länge Belichtung zu suchen und Fotos so zu machen. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das bei der  EOS 450D einstellen kann? Ziel sind solche Fotos:

http://www.apfelnase.de/wp-content/2009/02/sinnesflut.jpg

Danke euch!


----------



## akrite (5. April 2010)

...simpel:

Modus-Rad auf M
Zum Einstellen der Blende, die Av-Taste gedrückt halten und mit dem Haupt-Wahlrad die gewünschte Blende einstellen
Haupt-Wahlrad drehen bis Belichtungszeit auf BULB steht
Auslöser solange gedrückt halten, wie man glaubt es zu benötigen
der letzte Punkt sollte nur mit Fernauslöser gemacht werden, auch ein Stativ ist ratsam !


----------



## perle93 (5. April 2010)

Klasse, hat geklappt, vielen Dank!


----------



## Dr Dau (6. April 2010)

Hallo!

Thema Fernauslöser.....
Die 450D hat ja einen Infrarotempfänger..... der funktioniert auch mit so mancher programmierbaren (Universal-)Fernbedienung. 
Klappt z.B. mit der Fernbedienung von meinem DVD/HDD Rekorder (Medion). 

Wenn Du also irgendwo eine programmierbare Fernbedienung rumliegen hast, dann schaue einfach mal ob sie die Kamera ansteuern kann.
Kamera einschalten, über die linke Taste neben der Set-Taste auf Fernauslöser stellen, Fernbedienung mit freier Sicht auf die Vorderseite der Kamera richten und den Suchlauf gemäss der Bedienungsanleitung zur Fernbedienung starten.
Wenn Du Glück hast, löst die Kamera aus. 
Da sie mit eingeschaltetem Autofocos aber nur auslöst wenn sie auch scharfstellen kann, solltest Du den Autofocus deaktivieren.

Bei meiner Fernbedienung habe ich die "AUX"-Taste für die Kamera belegt, da ich diese wohl eh nie für ein anderes Gerät benötigen werde.
Du kannst aber auch versuchen einen von den vielen Codes zu verwenden.
Einige findest Du z.B. hier (leider hat es der Webmaster nicht für nötig gehalten meine Fernbedienung, welche mit dem Code 0580 funktioniert, mit in die Liste aufzunehmen ).

Eine andere Möglichkeit ist es sich eine kabelgebundene Fernbedienung zu basteln..... funktioniert auch wunderbar. 
2,5mm Stereo-Klinkenstecker (das vordere Ende ist für den Auslöser, das Mittlere für den Focus, und das Hintere für Masse).
Ein Taster für den Focus, ein Taster für den Auslöser, und einen Ein/Aus-Schalter mit dem der Auslöser dauerhaft überbrückt werden kann (damit man bei Aufnahmen im Bulb-Modus auch in ruhe Kaffee trinken kann ).
Dabei fällt mir ein dass ich ja eigentlich mal meine "Alpha"-Version in eine Endgültige umsetzen könnte. 

Man bekommt natürlich auch beide Lösungen gekauft..... und es muss nicht unbedingt von Canon sein..... aber beide Lösungen haben auch ihre Nachteile.
1. Infrarot: man ist im Aktionsradius eingeschränkt.
Zum einen muss die Fernbedienung natürlich eine freie Sicht auf den IR-Empfänger haben, was bedeutet dass man die Kamera max. von leicht schräg vorne ansteuern kann.
Und zum anderen liegt die max. Entfernung die IR schafft bei ca. 4-5m.
Für Selbstporträts oder solche Aufnahmen wie in Deinem obigen Beispiel langt IR allerdings.
2. kabelgebunden: im gewissen Rahmen ist man auch hier im Aktionsradius eingeschränkt.
Aber wer Lust hat ein langes Kabel zu "schleppen", der kommt auch weiter als wie bei IR.
Zudem ist man richtungsunabhängig, man kann also auch problemlos z.B. 5m hinter der Kamera stehen.

Eine 3. Möglichkeit wäre eine Funkfernbedienung.
Man ist damit richtungsunabhängig, man kann weiter von der Kamera entfernt sein und man braucht keine Kabel zu schleppen.
Also quasi eine Mischung aus den beiden zuvor genannten Möglichkeiten.
Nachteil ist allerdings dass sich sowas, ganz im gegensatz zur Kabelfernbedienung, nicht (mit einfachen Mitteln) selber bauen lässt und dass eine Funkfernbedienung auch die teuerste Lösung ist (ab ca. 50 EUR).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## akrite (6. April 2010)

Moin,
natürlich kann ich auch mit dem Notebook/PC eine DSLR "fernsteuern" per USB zum Beispiel (DSLR Remote Pro von BreezeSyS). Ich frag mich gerade ob es auch mit einer IR-Fernbedienung(KT-RC-1) mit nur 2 Tasten geht?


----------



## Dr Dau (6. April 2010)

akrite hat gesagt.:


> natürlich kann ich auch mit dem Notebook/PC eine DSLR "fernsteuern" per USB zum Beispiel (DSLR Remote Pro von BreezeSyS).


Natürlich kann man die 450D (und andere Modelle sicherlich auch) auch via USB per Notebook/PC fernauslösen.
Allerdings dürfte es sich bei Selbstporträts wohl nicht so gut auf dem Bild machen. 
Einen "Handauslöser" hingegen kann man i.d.R. noch gut verbergen..... und notfalls drückt man mit dem grossen Zeh auf den Auslöser. 
Allerdings würde ich da die Canon-Eigene Software der von BreezeSys vorsziehen, weil diese der Kamera beiligt und kostenlos ist.
DSLR Remote Pro kostet 129 US $..... und gibt es nur für Windows (die Canon-Software gibt es auch für Mac).



akrite hat gesagt.:


> Ich frag mich gerade ob es auch mit einer IR-Fernbedienung(KT-RC-1) mit nur 2 Tasten geht?


Warum sollte es nicht funktionieren?
Auf meiner Medion Fernbedienung brauche ich sogar nur eine Taste. 
Der Bulb-Modus ist zwar etwas aufwendig (man muss mehrfach auslösen, bis die Kamera im Bulb-Modus bleibt), aber auch dieser funktioniert.
Hinzu kommt dass man nicht vorfokussieren kann..... auch nicht mit der KT-RC-1..... man muss sich also auf den Autofocus verlassen.
Solange sich das Objekt aber bewegen könnte, ist der Autofocus eh vorzuziehen.
Bei einer Kabelfernbedienung hingegen kann man auch vorfokussieren..... zumindest wenn sie so funktioniert wie mein oben beschriebener Eigenbau.


----------



## akrite (6. April 2010)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Allerdings dürfte es sich bei Selbstporträts wohl nicht so gut auf dem Bild machen.


...hmm, er wollte eigentlich so etwas wie ein Räucherhütchen ablichten, ich wüsste nicht warum ich bei einem Portrait solange stillhalten sollte.


> Allerdings würde ich da die Canon-Eigene Software der von BreezeSys vorziehen, weil diese der Kamera beiliegt und kostenlos ist.


 man lernt nie aus und sollte vielleicht mal mehr auspacken, als nur Kamera und andere Hardware


----------



## chmee (6. April 2010)

Es gibt bei den Fernauslösern auch Modelle mit Zeiteingabe (wenn es um BULB mit Zeiten länger 10s geht). Aber Das Hütchen sollte doch locker mit einer festen Zeit um 5s. gehen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (6. April 2010)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> DSLR Remote Pro kostet 129 US $..... und gibt es nur für Windows (die Canon-Software gibt es auch für Mac).


Ich muss revidieren.
Es gibt auch eine Mac-Version von DSLR Remote Pro (kostet aber genausoviel).
Tja so kann man sich täuschen lassen wenn schon auf der Startseite von "for Windows" und auch dem weiteren Verlauf nur von Windows die Rede ist.
Dass es auch eine Mac-Version gibt, erfährt man erst wenn man unter "Purchase" oder "Download" weiter nach unten scrollt. 



akrite hat gesagt.:


> ...hmm, er wollte eigentlich so etwas wie ein Räucherhütchen ablichten, ich wüsste nicht warum ich bei einem Portrait solange stillhalten sollte.


Das ist richtig, aber neben der vermeidung von Verwackelungen ist ein Fernauslöser gerade auch bei Selbstporträts von Vorteil.
Oder man nimmt den Timer und rennt schnell vor die Linse..... und stolpert genau zum Auslösezeitpunkt. 



akrite hat gesagt.:


> man lernt nie aus und sollte vielleicht mal mehr auspacken, als nur Kamera und andere Hardware


Wäre zumindest nicht verkehrt. 
Was mir aber auffällt: scheinbar kann man im Live-View Modus in der Canon Software nicht per Kabel-/IR-Fernauslöser auslösen.
Schade eigentlich, denn gerade bei einem Selbstportät wäre es doch praktisch wenn man sich irgendwo auf einem Kontrollbild sehen könnte. 
Da bleibt also nur der Weg über den TV-Out Anschluss.



chmee hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt bei den Fernauslösern auch Modelle mit Zeiteingabe (wenn es um BULB mit Zeiten länger 10s geht).


Eine Funkfernbedienung mit Zeiteingabe wäre dann der Mercedes unter den Fernauslösern. 
Ich weiss zwar nicht wie es bei der 1000D/5D aussieht, aber die 450D macht bis zu 30 Sekunden "Belichtungszeit" (ohne Bulb-Modus).


----------



## chmee (6. April 2010)

LCD-Timer (nicht Funk) für etwa 50Eur - http://www.meinfoto.com/Suche/timer.htm?VL=timer
Timer in Funkversion, 72Eur - http://www.kauflux.de/?id=FROOGLE&_artnr=22058410

Und ja *äh* ist früh am Morgen, es sind 30sek. 

mfg chmee


----------



## perle93 (6. April 2010)

wow, voll die Diskussion gestartet und ich bin wieder völlig überwältigt von eurem Wissen Vielen Dank euch allen für die Infos, ich muss erstmal den Akku laden und dann muss ich zusehen, dass ich mehr gas gebe und mir mal ein weiteres Objektiv kaufe. Aber wichtig ist auch, das ich die 450D erstmal richtig kennenlerne, die kann ja Sachen, davon träumt man ja als Normalsterblicher,-)))

@chmee:
Habe gestern dein Videoworkshop bezüglich Lightroom ganz kurz gesehen und muss sagen, man kann dir sehr gut zuhören, sehr angenehme Stimme, vom fachlichen war das natürlich perfekt vorgestellt.


----------



## chmee (6. April 2010)

Lob hör ich gerne, Balsam für die Seele. Danke


----------



## perle93 (6. April 2010)

Ja, es gibt genügend Modi, die man einfach nicht anhören kann,-)) Und sagen kann man so was ja mal, wenn es einem auffällt,-))


----------

